# wann macht mozilla farbige scrollbalken



## Kurt Cobain (21. August 2005)

tag

wollt mal fragen, wann mozilla vor hat, farbige scrollbalken einzuführen, wie man es beim IE sehen kann

danke


----------



## Gumbo (21. August 2005)

Ich hoffe doch niemals.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (21. August 2005)

wiso das denn?


----------



## KristophS (21. August 2005)

Wenn Gumbo soetwas sagt kann man meist darauf schließen, dass es nicht standardkonform oder wider dem Sinn von CSS ist; oder es den User einschränt .
Zumindest die Widersinnigkeit und die Unterschlagung der selbstständigen Gestaltung des Browsers ist hier eindeutig gegeben und somit auch, wahrscheinlich, keine Standardkonformität. CSS wurde schließlich dazu gemacht die Webseite zu gestalten -- nicht das Aussehen des Browsers.


----------



## Gaudin (21. August 2005)

KristophS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Gumbo soetwas sagt kann man meist darauf schließen, dass es nicht standardkonform oder wider dem Sinn von CSS ist; oder es den User einschränt .
> Zumindest die Widersinnigkeit und die Unterschlagung der selbstständigen Gestaltung des Browsers ist hier eindeutig gegeben und somit auch, wahrscheinlich, keine Standardkonformität. CSS wurde schließlich dazu gemacht die Webseite zu gestalten -- nicht das Aussehen des Browsers.



....oder er findet einfach das es doof aussieht


----------



## itseit (22. August 2005)

Trotzdem bruacht man keine Farbigen Balken, die von Mozialla sind ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2005)

Ich kann mich nur Gumbo anschliessen.
Die Scrollbars gehoeren zum Browser, nicht zur Website.
Mit der Website kann man gestalterisch machen was man will, aber das Programm soll doch bitte so sein wie der User es will.
Man sollte auch an Leute denke die erstmal ueberrascht sind wenn nicht alles aussieht wie gewohnt und dann lautstark um Hilfe rufen. Eben unerfahrene User.
Und wofuer kann man seine grafische Oberflaeche mit 1000 bunten Farben total augenschaedlich einstellen, wenn die naechste Website das ganze wieder zerstoert und versucht Harmonie in die wirre Farbenwelt des Desktops zu bringen. 

Also: *Finger weg von bunten Scrollbars!*


----------



## pflo (22. August 2005)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass farbige Balken weder CSS-Konform, noch in Mozilla auftauchen sollten


----------



## ka (22. August 2005)

es  gibt nun mal einen Standard, den jeder eigentlich akzeptiert, wenn dann alle angkommen würden und die scroll-Balken so gestallten würden wie sie das für richtig halten, würde es sehr schnell zu Auseinandersetzungen kommen.


----------



## Ultraflip (22. August 2005)

ka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es  gibt nun mal einen Standard, den jeder eigentlich akzeptiert, wenn dann alle angkommen würden und die scroll-Balken so gestallten würden wie sie das für richtig halten, würde es sehr schnell zu Auseinandersetzungen kommen.



Ich gestalte ja auch meine Homepage auch wie ich es für richtig halte und es gibt keine Ausseinandersetzungen ...

Aber mal davon abgesehen:
Browserweichen bzw. Browserabhängige Lösungen sind eh fürn A ... Wenn ich z.B. mitm Handy surfe, komm ich bestimmt nicht wieder auf die Seite, wenn die ne unangenehm lange Ladezeit hat ... Halt den Quelltext so kurz wie möglich ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## gmadesign (29. September 2005)

Naja, bei der Randleiste stimm ich euch zwar zu, wenn man jedoch ein i-frame benutzt, so sieht das weitaus schöner aus mit farblich angepassten Scrollbalken. In Flash muss man ja auch nicht mit grauen Scrollern arbeiten...


----------

